# I want to live in Canada



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hope somebody here can help me. My family would like to move to Canada. We are currently living in Taiwan. My husband and I have 3 lovely kids, 16, 8 and 6 and a charming 3 year old golden retriever. I am a Biochemistry graduate but have worked for logistics management for more than 10 years now. Is it easy to look for logistics/supply chain management jobs in Calgary? I have sent my CV to many oil companies but have never heard any response. How's the job market now? Is it a Canada culture of responding to emailed CV's? Is a follow-up a no-no to Canada?

I've read some threads here with the same intention as I do. Plainly, my family would like to migrate to Canada of a peaceful place and a place where I know my husband and I can offer our children the best education they deserve. I know it's not the best time to dream of migration especially with the current global economic crisis. But, what if my job can help... Not proud, but optimistic, I would say. I know I can do a lot of things for Calgary (the place I wanted to be...).

Please comment and give me some suggestions. Maybe I'm not in the right direction of finding jobs.... My plan is to find an employer before boosting over to Canada with my whole family...

Thanks in advance....


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum,

There is never a bad time to dream of emigrating to improve you standard of living and for your kids. 
I don't think it is that easy to find jobs from outside Canada, its hard to get employers to take you seriously. Make sure your CV is converted to a Canadian style resume, and any qualifications make send to Canadian employers. Networking and word of mouth can be effective if done right. Get know recruitment agencies in your field of expertise, there are lots in Calgary.
Finding an employer will be a quicker route as long as you can find one that is willing to go through the LMO process.
Keep researching and making contacts.
Best Wishes Louise


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

louiseg said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum,
> 
> There is never a bad time to dream of emigrating to improve you standard of living and for your kids.
> I don't think it is that easy to find jobs from outside Canada, its hard to get employers to take you seriously. Make sure your CV is converted to a Canadian style resume, and any qualifications make send to Canadian employers. Networking and word of mouth can be effective if done right. Get know recruitment agencies in your field of expertise, there are lots in Calgary.
> ...


Hello Louise,

Thank you very, very much for your response. Can you give me some infos on how a Canadian CV looks like? Is there any weblink I can refer to? 

I have another question, hope you or somebody here can give me advice on it. Will it be difficult for my kids to transfer from their current Chinese schools? Can they transfer in the middle of the school year? How about my eldest? He's in his 2nd year Senior HS now and is graduating in 2010. Is there some kind of limitation for him?

Again, thanks a bunch.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

These two may offer you some sample resume ideas.
Index of 90 Sample Resumes
Professional resume package, resumes are customized and strategically designed, work history,

With transferring kids it will depend upon their character. How adaptable they are etc, but generally they seem to settle in far easier than we expect them too. This post has some info and might be someone you could PM to get the details of who she spoke to. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...canada-australia-cant-decide-3.html#post79049


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you very much, Louise. I'm putting all my free time to study the links you provided. It's really a big help.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Louise, thanks for all the support. I found out that my CV is in Canadian format. Although, I revised a bit of it now. Thanks a lot. I really hope that I will be able to found a job. You will be the very first person I wish to meet.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Your are very welcome!

Submitting your resume companies is definitely worth doing, but its not the most effective way to get a job, so best to apply some of your time to other tasks.
Subscribe to any publications in your job area ie logistics managements so you know whats going on in that industry.
Start a blog about your area of expertise start talking about relevant topics, to prove you know your stuff.
Join linkedIn and make connections on there. Use social networking tools to increase your reach. Build and cultivate useful contacts.
Research companies and find out who are recruiting. Get names if you can, send your resume direct. If companies specify not to contact them don't. If it doesn't specify follow up with a telephone call 2 weeks after sending.

Happy job hunting Louise


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

louiseg said:


> Your are very welcome!
> 
> Submitting your resume companies is definitely worth doing, but its not the most effective way to get a job, so best to apply some of your time to other tasks.
> Subscribe to any publications in your job area ie logistics managements so you know whats going on in that industry.
> ...


You give so much information. Thank you very much. I've been networking for quite awhile now. Am a member of at least 2 supply chain networks but both of them based in the United States with very little links to Canada. I tried searching for Canada's professional logistics management's associations but almost all I searched are requiring members who must be currently Canada-based. 

Thanks again, Louise... I already posted on LinkedIn.


----------



## SALOPMAN (Dec 8, 2008)

Have friends in Abbotsford,lovely there


----------

